

Sears online shopping experience, fraudulent - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2010/09/sears-online-shopping-experience.html

======
DanHulton
Man, I just am so disappointed in Sears in general. They rose up from the
ashes, and in the past decade or so have been on this long, long decline.

Every time I walk into their store (Rideau Center in Ottawa), it's just bad
attitude from the salespeople and sloppy displays.

The last straw for me was when I was looking for a bed and saw an attractive
one in Sears. I was snapping a picture to show my girlfriend, to see if she
was interested in it, when this snarky dude jumps out of nowhere and snaps at
me, "Hey! No pictures in the STORE."

I mean for crying out loud, I could show her a picture from their online
catalog if I wanted to take 20 minutes to dig it up, but this was a quick way
to get her opinion on what COULD have been a big sale for them. (Beds are not
cheap.)

I don't normally get mad, ever. But I was so angry with this man, I snapped
back at him. I turned red, I swore at him, and I walked out. The _policy_ is
stupid, the way it was _enforced_ was humiliating, and the man's _attitude_
was infuriating, treating me like I was worse than some thief.

I keep hearing horror stories about Sears, and haven't heard good things about
them in quite some time. They're one of those companies that I wouldn't be
surprised to hear filing for chapter 11 or being bought out by Walmart
eventually.

And frankly? I'd probably smile to hear it.

------
nimai
This appears to be a common scam: [http://www.mysears.com/Vizio-32-in-
Diagonal-Class-1080p-Eco-...](http://www.mysears.com/Vizio-32-in-Diagonal-
Class-1080p-Eco-LCD-HD-Television-reviews/topics/Sears-Fraud-Link-/posts)

This is absolutely disgusting. The product page:
[http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM1880500503P?mv=r...](http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM1880500503P?mv=rr)
has only a tiny indicator that this is offered by a third-party seller, and
searching for the seller's email shows numerous other frauds.

~~~
omfut
Iam surprised the product link is live even after they know its fraud. Dont
know if its a policy to not take down the site until the investigation is
complete.

------
teilo
I don't care what company puts their name on the product. $1,400 for a new-in-
box 5D Mark II, with the EF 24-105 lens, is all you need to know that it is a
scam. You can't even buy a used 5D II body for that price, and for such a
high-demand item as this, there is no surplus market.

